# MortisePal Jig or BeadLock Jig ?



## PaulAlford (Jul 31, 2008)

I am new to this forum and a novice woodworker, and trying to get into mortise and tenons... having never made any yet. I am gearing up for a TV Stand project and will be using a kreg pocket screw jig for some joints and MT for some others. 

I have looked online for some inexpensive, simple, effective MT jigs and I think I like the looks of the MortisePal ($189) and BeadLock ($50) jigs. I really like the look of the ease and precision of the MortisePal but not wanting to spend $200 on a couple pieces of machined aluminum (right out of the gate for me). Both of these use the loose tenons, which is fine with me too (less to align and get perfect on 2 sides. 

Have any of you used the BeadLock jig ? Does it fit together sluggly with the pre-purchased stock tenons ? I am leaning toward getting the Beadlock at this point.

Thanks for any advice on these 2 jigs.

Paul


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Paul, I built my own tenon jig from a plan I found on the internet. It's really simple to build and I have made a few hundred tenons with it and every one has came out perfect. It costed me around 6 bucks to make. If you're interested I can find the plan and give you the link?


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Post the link, man... post the link... LOL... Now you've got my curiosity up...


----------



## PaulAlford (Jul 31, 2008)

Heck yeah man !! See if you can find it. I would would love to play building my own M/T jig being a beginner and all.

Post it if you find it.

Paul

ps. Since I posted this originally earlier today, I have found BeadLock makes a Pro version now - at Rockler.com on sale for $99... that looks pretty easy. Hurry firefighter !! I dont know how long I can hold on to my wallet !! Find that plan and let me look at it.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ask and ye shall recieve. Here's the link to the plan. http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/library/tablesawtenonjig.pdf I pretty much followed the plan exactly with the exception of some of the hardware used. Instead of using the toggle clamp to hold the tenon I built my own little hold down with 2 pieces of ply glued together, a couple 1/4 carriage bolts, 6 washers and two coil springs. One of the pieces of ply is shorter so that it will fit inside the jig fence when holding thinner stock. The coil springs go between the hold down and the jig just to make it a little easier to loosen the hold down and pull your tenon out. I also glued some sandpaper to the inside of the hold down just for some added security. It's really important when building this jig that it fits perfectly without any play/wiggle when it's on the fence, otherwise it will throw your tenons out of square. I used this jig to build all the tenons on this crib that you see below. Let me know if you need anymore info on this jig.


----------



## PaulAlford (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks man !! Let me ask you since you have so much experience with M/T then... If I build this jig, I will be committed to using the table saw for making these tenons... and will still have to figure another "easy" way to make the mortises. Plus, even if I make this tenon jig, there are still a few steps to cutting a single tenon.

I am thinking the loose tenon route (with the BeadLock Pro) would be easier (on a beginner). This way, I would be cutting the mortise out of both pieces of stock (quick and easy) and stuffing a pre-manufactured tenon in there and glueing. Just seems to me (being beginner) that I might get something built faster with the Beadlock and I wont have to build 2 homemade jigs.

Do you own the BeadLock ? If so, would you recommend it for a beginner ? Can you share your thoughts on going the loose tenon route verses cutting individual mortises and tenon for each joint ?


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Paul. I don't have any experience with the beadlock system. In my opinion, personally I would make my own tenon jig to use on my table saw and spend the money that you would spend on the beadlock system for a good used mortising machine like the delta, steal city or jet. Before I built this jig, I had maybe built 4-5 m/t joints and was still a newbie to the m/t's. So I bought a used delta mortising machine off craigslist and built this jig and consider myself fairly decent at this type of joinery now. M/T joinery really isn't all that hard to perfect once you practice a bit at it.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

kewl.... thanks man...


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Mortis and Tennon Jig*

I use the Router Wizard made by Eagle Jigs in Kansas City. I think the current price is about $175 or so. It makes the mortises for loose tenons.

You need a plunge router to make it work, however.

I have made several pretty nice pieces of furnature since I bought it around the first of the year. It is pretty easy to use.

Also if you are making a lot of the same joint, you can set it up to make them really easy. 

In addition, you can use it to make really precise dadoes.

You can see it in action at Eagle Jigs web site.

I found it at my local Woodcraft store when I asked about the new Festool Domino. My guy told me this is a lot less expensive and will actually do more. He was right. This is not knocking the Domino, all I have read says it is a great tool but I didn't want to spend $1,000 on it.

Hope this helps.

Domer


----------



## The General (Aug 12, 2008)

Spend a little more money it will be worth it, I just got a machine that is assume check them out www.richlinemachines.com


----------

